# TBG Banquet Aug 12, 2017



## TNGIRL (Aug 18, 2017)

We had a blast last Sat in Covington, Ga. TBG had their yearly fundrasing banquet, with guest speaker, author, surfer, world traveler, traditional hunter (and all around good guy)....... TJ Conrads!! Our banquet was well attended, we had AC!! good food from Shane's BBQ and made some money for our club to keep on spreading the word! Our fellowship is Awesome!!!
Thank you to all our officers for another year of working to keep our club thriving for future generations! If you missed it, please come next year!!! Please attend one of our hunts coming up this season. And if you want to help put bows into a child's hands....contact Tony Smith!!! We will have our regular zone shoots to attend next year, as well as, our state shoot. We plan on being busy and enjoying this great sport!! contact anyone of us for more information on how you can make a difference in a child or an adult's life with Archery!!!
Of course I took a few pictures and will post them.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 18, 2017)

2nd batch:


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 18, 2017)

3rd batch:


----------



## trad bow (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for posting all the pictures but one. 
Jeff


----------



## AllAmerican (Aug 18, 2017)

*Pics*

Great pics was another memorable night w Mr. TJ.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 20, 2017)

Great job with the pictures, Tomi.


----------

